# Lenker-Vorbau-Setup



## boarderli (23. September 2013)

Hallo Mädels 
Ich würde mir gerne einen neuen Vorbau und einen neuen Lenker gönnen und bin noch am Überlegen welche Maße beides haben soll...
Momentan noch fahre ich einen 620mm Lenker mit leichter Krümmung, montiert an einem winkelverstellbaren Vorbau mit 110mm Länge( fahre ihn mit ca.15-20 Grad).
Ich würde gerne einen breiteten Lenker und einen kürzeren Vorbau kaufen, um zum Einen mehr Kontrolle zu haben und zum Anderen auf meinem recht langen Rahmen eine etwas aufrechtere Sitzposition zu erreichen ohne so einen großen Winkel beim Vorbau haben zu müssen.
Also Mädels, welche Lenkerbreiten und Vorbaulängen fährt ihr so?
LG Lisa


----------



## Stobbelhopser (23. September 2013)

Guten Abend,
Ich denke, dass ist ziemlich individuell. 
Auf meinem Rädchen Sind ein 720 mm Lenker und einen 50 mm Vorbau.
Ich selbst bin aber auch ziemlich kurz geraten. 
So kommt mir der kurze Vorbau von der Sitzposition entgegen.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boarderli (23. September 2013)

Danke für deine Amtwort 
Ich bin jetzt momentan am Überlegen für den Vorbau in Richtung 50-70mm zu gehen und beim Lenker mir was um die 680-700mm zu suchen, ich denke das könnte vielleicht so ganz gut hinhauen... Achso, kurz geraten bin ich nicht, normal würde ich sagen  1,70m


----------



## Frau Rauscher (23. September 2013)

naja, es kommt eben schon auf vieles an: wie groß bist Du, bist Du eher lang- oder kurzbeinig (kurzer oder langer Rumpf?), welches Bike fährst Du in welcher Größe, WAS fährst Du damit...

Derzeit hast Du einen sehr schmalen Lenker und einen sehr langen Vorbau... wahrscheinlich musst Du Dich da etwas rantasten. am besten erstmal mit gebrauchten günstigen Teilen, bis Du die idealen Maße gefunden hast, dann kannst Du das Zeug in "ordentlich" kaufen.

Abgesehen davon ist das wirklich eine sehr individuelle Sache!


----------



## boarderli (23. September 2013)

Danke auch für deine Antwort 
Ich bin 1,70m groß und habe weder besonders lange noch besonders kurze Beine  Ich bin auf einem Hardtail mit recht langem Oberrohr unterwegs und fahre alles an Wald, was mir hier im platten Berlin in meiner Umgebung so unter die Räder kommt, also kein DH, aber schon bergab über Wurzeln und steilere Hänge. Aber alles anfängermäßig


----------



## wildbiker (23. September 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

mal so in die Runde gefragt, welche Lenkerbreite fahrt ihr so?

Fahr derzeit am Hardtail 710er Breite (von 685 auf 710er schon gewechselt)...Bin aber auch schon einen 780er breiten Lenker am (Leih)Bike gefahren, und fands gar nicht so schlecht....


----------



## boarderli (24. September 2013)

Wenn mein Stadler hier die Sachen da hat, werde ich mir nachher mal den 3T Arx Pro in 70mm mit +/- 6 grad und den Ritchey Comp in 710mm mit 20mm Rise holen


----------



## boarderli (24. September 2013)

Den Lenker hab ich jetzt am bike, bin ihn aber erst ne Stunde gefahren. Erster Eindruck erstmal ungewohnt und sensiblere Lenkung, aber nicht schlecht


----------



## mtbbee (25. September 2013)

boarderli schrieb:


> .... was mir hier im platten Berlin in meiner Umgebung so unter die Räder kommt, also kein DH, aber schon bergab über Wurzeln und steilere Hänge



das wiederspricht sich in einem Satz 

Berlin bringt locker auf 30km sandigem anstrengenden Boden 700 hm 
Der Trainingseffekt ist größer als an der platten Münchner Isar 

Bin in Berlin mit 600 mm breitem Flatbar 6° unterwegs, Hardtail, 90er Vorbau, OR-Länge 55 bei 166 Größe.   und hopple da so vor mich hin ... - okey, ist kein Maßstab und in vielerlei Hinsicht nicht unbedingt nachvollziehbar  ... ähm, wollte auch nur die Anmerkung zum platten Berlin machen 
Breiterer Lenker und kürzerer Vorbau ist ein guter Ansatz, habe am Fully von 600 auf 620 gewechselt  bei 5mm kürzerem Vorbau

vielleicht sieht man sich mal auf einer Ladiesrunde


----------



## HiFi XS (25. September 2013)

mtbbee schrieb:


> habe am Fully von 600 auf 620 gewechselt  bei 5mm kürzerem Vorbau



Tapfer  @mtbbee

 Ich fahr 680 jetzt. Finde ich gut - glaub nicht, dass ich bald noch breiter gehe.  Ich hab den mitgelieferten Vorbau noch am Lush - 80mm. Ich wurde gern etwas kürzer nehmen - bin mir aber unsicher wie viel kürzer. Kann mich nicht entschieden   So bleibst drauf bis ich mir vorstellen kann, was ich wirklich will. 

Wurde gern wissen, ob ein kürzerer Vorbau eine negative Auswirkung auf das Kletterverhalten des Bikes haben wird?


----------



## Frau Rauscher (25. September 2013)

als ich an meinem Stumpi von einem 75er auf einen 55er wechselte, hab ich das beim Uphill enorm gemerkt! Werde jetzt die goldene Mitte 65 montieren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (25. September 2013)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> als ich an meinem Stumpi von einem 75er auf einen 55er wechselte, hab ich das beim Uphill enorm gemerkt! Werde jetzt die goldene Mitte 65 montieren!




Ja, genau, das wollte ich wissen!  Anderseits - hast Du beim Handling gute Erfahrung mit kürzer gemacht?


----------



## Frau Rauscher (25. September 2013)

Ja, das Handling im Trail ist Super, hab gleichzeitig den Lenker von 680 auf 711 gewechselt. Aber bergauf steigt superschnell die Gabel hoch. Das ist mir zu nervig 

Edit: positiver Nebeneffekt: seitdem keine Nackenschmerzen mehr!


----------



## Sleyvas (26. September 2013)

Bekommen habe ich mein Bike mit 100mm Vorbau und nem 680er Lenker mit 12° Kröpfung, was so gar nicht ging. 

Eine Weile fuhr ich dann mit einem 50mm Vorbau herum, was etwas Verbesserung brachte aber nur unwesentlich. Also auch den Lenker getauscht - auf 700mm mit 8° Kröpfung, Vorbau blieb gleich. Allerdings saß ich so nie vernünftig, irgendwas hat sich ständig unpassend angefühlt, tat weh, ich rutschte nur herum, knickte an den Handgelenken ab. Alles doof. So haben die längeren Touren in letzter Zeit deutlich an Spaß verloren. 

Gestern habe ich eine erste Proberunde mit neuem 760mm Lenker mit 10mm Rise und 8° Kröpfung gedreht (zudem die Front rund 2cm "tiefergelegt" und derzeit mit einem hochdekorativen Spacerturm auf dem Vorbau unterwegs ) und ich konnte gar nicht mehr aufhören, blöd zu grinsen. Es war jetzt nur eine erste Proberunde mit ein wenig bergauf, ein paar leichten Spitzkehren und einem Trail plus paar Treppchen aber das Gefühl (insbesondere bergab) ist bombastisch, auch wenn das jetzt einige Eingewöhnungszeit kosten wird, weil es sich doch ziemlich anders händeln lässt. 

Die Strichliste, wie oft ich nun überall anecke, liegt schon bereit aber ich hoffe sehr, damit langfristig klarzukommen! Die nächsten Wochenenden werden es weisen


----------



## greenhorn-biker (26. September 2013)

Also an meinem Hardtail war serienmäßig der typische 100mm Vorbau und ein  590mm Lenker verbaut.

Da der Rahmen eigentlich einen ticken zu groß ist (beim ersten Bike neigt man immer zu zu großen Rahmen ) hab ich den Vorbau mal auf 80mm geändert (das weiß hat sich auch besser von der Optik gemacht ). Vom Fahrgefühl hat sich nicht wirklich viel geändert, allerdings war die Sitzposition besser 

Vor ein paar Monaten gabs dann einen breiteren Lenker (irgendwie musste ich mich motivieren bei dem besch*** Frühling ) von 690mm und ich kam mir vor wie auf einem LKW  Hatte das Gefühl ich komme durch keinen Trail mehr durch! Dachte am Anfang drüber nach, den Lenker eventuell noch etwas zu kürzen, aber das hat sich gelegt. Ich rate jedem nicht zu vorschnell beim kürzen zu sein und erstmal ein paar Touren mit dem Lenker zu fahren!

Daadurch dass der Lenker breiter wird kommt man ja automatisch wieder etwas weiter nach vorn, weswegen ich den Vorbau noch einmal auf finale 60mm gewechselt hab 

Der Unterschied vom Handling ist mittlerweile riesig  Das Bike fährt sich viel ruhiger, sicherer und präziser  Allerdings hab ich das Gefühl dass das Vorderrad mittlerweile auch eine Idee früher steigt und als es letztens sehr steil bergab ging hatte ich kurzzeitig etwas Überschlagsangst, allerdings glaub ich dass sich das mit der Fahrtechnik verbessert!
Beim Ladies Treffen in der Pfalz hat sich mein Bike übrigens super fahren lassen


----------



## Chrige (26. September 2013)

An Racefully habe ich einen 660mm Lenker und am neuen 29er AM einen 725mm breiten Lenker. Ich habe mich jetzt so an den breiten Lenker gewöhnt, dass ich mir überlege auch am Racefully einen breiteren Lenker zu montieren. Ich finde gerade auf technisch schwierigen Trails einen breiten Lenker Gold wert. Vorbaulänge weiss ich nicht auswendig, müsste ich nachschauen.


----------



## Martina H. (26. September 2013)

> Beim Ladies Treffen in der Pfalz hat sich mein Bike übrigens super fahren lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sickgirl (30. September 2013)

Bin jetzt gute 500 km mit dem 680 mm breiten Lenker am Liteville gefahren, aber ich habe beim fahren immer so eine Tendenz mit den Händen nach innen zu rutschen.

Wenn ich es merke und wieder außen hinlangen habe ich so ein unangenehmes Ziehen im Oberarm.

Ich fahre halt viel Rennrad mit einem 42er Lenker und an meinem Hardtail habe ich einen 580er Flatbar.

Bevor ich jetzt zur Säge greife, bringt da ein kürzerer Vorbau was?


----------

